# Tennessee Club?



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone have a link to or a recommendation for a SchH club in Tennessee? Ideally would need to be close to other dog sports facilities/trainers etc (agility, flyball etc). Just doing a little research for a friend 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

From the UScA site:
*Tennessee*
Cumberland Valley SchH & Police Club
Lyle Roetemeyer
White Bluff, TN
Harpeth River Schutzhund Club
Carrie Fohl
Nashville, TN 
615-406-1873
Middle Tennessee Working Dog Assoc
Marianne Whitaker
Nashville, TN 
615-218-6478
Affiliate Clubs
New or Forming Clubs in Tennessee
Tri-Cities Schutzhund Club
Tim Nickols
Jonesborough, TN 
423-612-3879


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

FG167 said:


> Anyone have a link to or a recommendation for a SchH club in Tennessee? Ideally would need to be close to other dog sports facilities/trainers etc (agility, flyball etc). Just doing a little research for a friend
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Tennessee has some excellent moonshine clubs, for SchH come to Dallas


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Packen said:


> Tennessee has some excellent moonshine clubs, for SchH come to Dallas


Nate trains in TN from time to time


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Falon,

Email me.

Hunter - when was Nate down in TN? Have not seen him in a while around here. KY for a helper seminar - yes.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> Falon,
> 
> Email me.
> 
> Hunter - when was Nate down in TN? Have not seen him in a while around here. KY for a helper seminar - yes.


He emailed me in August saying he'd be in TN. I couldn't make it, but he trains with some folks there


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Tennessee is a big place. But I know a Michigan transplant that I very highly recommend. Christie has an amazing resume and her own dogs are Dutch Shepherds, which she sometimes breeds. Northwoods K9 

She, and her partner Matt, are heavily involved in the PSA. http://www.psak9.org/

They are in Cookville. I don't know if they are actually a "club". But when I was there I saw they have a regular training group. 

http://www.thunderhawkcanine.com/index.html
Northwoods K9


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

And people confuse north of us in southern KY as TN. 

I will catch up with Nate; just saw him at the Regionals.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> And people confuse north of us in southern KY as TN.
> 
> I will catch up with Nate; just saw him at the Regionals.


Nah he was def in TN


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

In Knoxville.

Schutzhund

I really like James Laney.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reponses! I just saw them today!

Sue - I emailed you 

Carole - I know Christie!! She has the sister of the Dutchie I used to have, Salix. She is a wonderful person!

JKlatsky - thank you for the link, definitely looking into it!

Faisal - see you in 2 weeks


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

JKlatsky said:


> In Knoxville.
> 
> Schutzhund
> 
> I really like James Laney.


 
I'll second that. Hope to get to see him in couple of weeks.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Falon,

Have a friend (Denise Kiah knows her) who is THE authority on RAW in TN. Hands on, feeds it, knows it and has working BCs in Agility. She has an agility club and very active. I will send link.


----------

